# I did it! My own skin. Tell me what you think



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I did it!
I finally designed my own skin that was spooking in my head for weeks.
Here it is:









I wanted to order it in matte but I fear that maybe it will look bit dull? I heard that the skins in matte finish sometimes don't look that bright as the shiny ones. What do you say?

So, now all that's missing is a kindle...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say the matte is not as bright, but mine is vibrant and very nice.  I love my matte skin.  
I think your new skin is very pretty.  
deb


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

That is lovely!  It will look great on a Kindle.  

I've only had matte and I have never had glare issues which makes me very happy with it.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

I had the decal &quot;Pink Tranquility&quot; in glossy but ordered matte for my replacement Kindle. I like the matte a lot better. The glossy did have glare and a kind of dimpled appearance... The colors were vibrant on both. I&#039;m always getting matte from now on.  lovely skin design btw!! Wish I was talented enough to design my own!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for your responses @ all.
I gthink I will finally get the matte.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you'll be really happy with matte.


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

I love it! Great job, all you need to do now is order it and apply to your beloved Kindle!


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Luna, if u can afford it why not order one in matte and one in high gloss?
That's exactly what I have done. I was the same as you unsure how it would look in matte.
I've spent all this money on elements and getting a custom skin made I figure I want to 100% happy with it!

Either way though am sure it will be great cause your design is really pretty


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Very cute.. Great job


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, your skin looks nice, I love seeing what other people design.  Love the quotes you have on there, I like it when the skins are personalized.


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

Cute skin. I can understand your thoughts about the matte finish. While they aren't as vibrant (sometimes) to me they have their own benefit, they tend to look like someone painted them on. I love the look. Either way I think you will be happy.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Looks great!

I have matte too, not sure what gloss is like, but I do love my matte finish!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the positive response! 
I really think I will go with the matte. i I really don't like it I can always order the glossy.
Another question: Which cover do you think would go best with it?
Originally I wanted the M-edge platform cover in gold, but then I figured it would get dirty really quick.









Because of that, I decided on the green: 









But now I think the gold would go better with the skin. On the other hand, I don't want to chose a cover only for this skin because I'm planning to change it sometimes.

Ah, and I forgot to mention I really like the noreve covers too.  I think baby blue would go best with the skin but I tend to get the orange. Someone have it and can tell me how the color looks in real life?


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with you that you shouldn't choose the cover based on the skin.  Most of the covers are not seen with the skin, with the exception of the elastic holders which may have a small piece of leather on them.  I think you made a good choice with the matte skin.  I haven't had a glossy skin, but I assure you that the colors on the matte skins are very saturated and vibrant.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love my matte skins. I think the gold is nice. It's more muted. Your skin is so calming.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Really nice job in the skin! I like your placement of all your elements; it looks really nice.

I've only ever gotten matte from DecalGirl and really like it; whenever anyone opens a thread asking for opinions on matte vs. glossy, the overwhelming choice is for matte.

I think it's important to get the cover you like best, because you'll have that the longest.
Personally, I like to co-ordinate my covers and my skins; it's a lot of fun, but definitely personal preference.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

your skin is really pretty! you did a great job


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

I also like the gold one really much. And I think it would go best with the skin. 
Does someone here on this board have the gold one and can tell me about it?
But I also like the green, it's so fresh.

And then of course the noreves, I just love the railsystem... Again baby blue would go best with the skin but I like the orange, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If I'm not too late weighing in, I think the gold would look better...If the colors are accurate, I'm not sure the green quite goes with your skin.























And the orange Noreve would really "pop" with that skin! But there are long waits for the Noreves, typically.

Betsy


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

Betsy, I think you are right. I don't want to choose a ccover only because of the skin I currently have but it should go well with each other. So I think I will get the gold or the orange. (Or maybe the baby blue...  ) Something that goes well with the skin but where I also have some options with changing thee skin bacause I plan on making a red and a purple one in the future.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

MarthaT said:


> Looks great


thanks


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice. I love that shade of green.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Do you intend to post pictures of your skin on your Kindle?


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

laurie_lu said:


> Do you intend to post pictures of your skin on your Kindle?


Yes, of course I do. But to do that I first have to decide which cover I want and then I have to order all the things I need: A kindle, a cover, the skin...
And when everything arrives here, of course i will post pictures.


----------

